# FURIOUS @ rogers



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I have my phone/cable TV/net with 'satan' (Rogers)... all of a sudden my phone and internet go dead.

Now, internet, ok whatever. But dead phone???

Hello?

If I had a heart problem, broke my legs, someone with a gun broke in and I couldnt go downstairs, etc etc... I need the phone.

It was dead for an hour almost. What the hell is that? Total BS


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, have you heard of acanac.com for internet service?

My cousin recently was referred to it by his cousin who has been using it for 1 year. It is supposedly giving both of them 4mb/s on average speeds so I just applied for it yesterday.

Its 19$ a month but you have to pay for the full year. If you refer 1 person, you get 1 month free and if you get 10, you get it free for life


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Free for life sounds good. I get 8mbps average though... I need my 8mbps...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you talking about your home phone because we tried that and it sucks went back to Bell.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh my god there is not a loathsome enough word to describe how I feel about Rogers. They are truly a vile company, I could rant on for days and weeks and even months about how that company. I have absolutely no idea how they function as a company. They are they most incompetant company I have ever dealt with in my lifetime. In NY we have Cable Vision (phone, internet, cable etc.) and I thought they were the worst. People back home can't believe I've found a company even worse then CableVision. Pablo I totally feel for you, they are absolutely infuriating to deal with.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I flip about them often.... Apparently we have a digital leak that they sent me letter upon letter about but they wouldnt schedual a time when we would be available. Since i work nights its like.. if your plumber wanted to come fix the pipes at 3 am on you.

So... the time passed where we had been told that we would have to fix this digital leak by paying on of thier guys on our own. If we didnt fix it within 30 days or so they would downgrade our quality of TV.

So of course i wasnt paying for that and i went on ignoring it. I dont notice a difference in the TV other than the poor quality signal cut outs on rainy days but i remeber that from before.

I got yet another letter in the mail! Saying once again we had been digitally leaking... and that we would have to pay for someone to come in and fix it. Rofl...

Also.. when we rent movies our box resets and tries to reconnect to the service. We have to reorder in order to watch the movies. We get double charges and have to call to have the charges reversed. Apparently we've been told that the box isnt truely connected and doesnt show up on the list  somthing like that anyways. 

We get internet issues very often... Net goes down or gets horribly slow at least once a week or more.

Not pleased....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I flip about them often.... Apparently we have a digital leak that they sent me letter upon letter about but they wouldnt schedual a time when we would be available. Since i work nights its like.. if your plumber wanted to come fix the pipes at 3 am on you.
> 
> So... the time passed where we had been told that we would have to fix this digital leak by paying on of thier guys on our own. If we didnt fix it within 30 days or so they would downgrade our quality of TV.
> 
> ...


*So... the time passed where we had been told that we would have to fix this digital leak by paying on of thier guys on our own. If we didnt fix it within 30 days or so they would downgrade our quality of TV.
*

Small claims court. You just tell a judge thats what happened and he'll laugh at rogers and bitchslap them for you. thats illegal.


----------

